# Brutal Cold On It's Way?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This accuweather report says there is potential for brutal Artic air spilling into much of the U.S. by the third week of January.
Let's hope not.....its really been fairly mild so far without brutal temps.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweath...each-us/3586088


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yer right, sure hope not. The American Farmer has had enough of MotherNature's wrath for a few monthes.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Conflicting stories from accuweather. Our 3 week forcast from accuweather gives near normal temps-mid 30's to low 40's daytime and upper teens to mid 20's at nite.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Conflicting stories from accuweather. Our 3 week forcast from accuweather gives near normal temps-mid 30's to low 40's daytime and upper teens to mid 20's at nite.


Hopefully it stays mild, you know what they used to do to the bearer of bad news?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Hopefully it stays mild, you know what they used to do to the bearer of bad news?


Yea, this country elects them President....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I think the weathermen are senstionalizing the weather lately.Crying wolf!_

_TWC 10 day for me has a low of 0.That is no where near brutal.That is jacket weather for us.30-40 below with a wind is what we call brutal._


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wunderground has a high of 68 for saturday. Guys will b hooking up planters withforecast like that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Wunderground has a high of 68 for saturday. Guys will b hooking up planters withforecast like that.


LOL around here I bet they don't get into much of a hurry. Stuff planted first this year was abysmal, stuff planted later or last yielded the best, again.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing yielded here. Late beans were a bunch better than the early ones. Guys with early corn just got the agony over quicker than the ones that planted later. Still 9 times out of ten, the early guy gets the big crop here, IF SOIL IS WARM ENOUGH AND DRY ENOUGH!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Noticed that Wunderground is a little slower about updating its forcasts compared to some of the others....I usually do use accuweather the most but I am being more and more impressed with how quick Weatherspark updates their doppler radar and their forcasts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is some more on the potential for artic air.....maybe it will stay up around Cy...









Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweath...tal-col/3727040


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Here is some more on the potential for artic air.....maybe it will stay up around Cy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on.We can handle it!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We only had a couple chilly days so far this winter. Maybe ten below? Mild so far. Sunny and 32 here. T shirt weather!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Amish clients telling me today that almanac has 4 feet of snow predicted Jan 16 to 18 here. That was feet not inches.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> We only had a couple chilly days so far this winter. Maybe ten below? Mild so far. Sunny and 32 here. T shirt weather!


You two need to get some sun.....I think you must be Vitamin C & D deficient







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Amish clients telling me today that almanac has 4 feet of snow predicted Jan 16 to 18 here. That was feet not inches.


Believe I would charge them more after telling that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey I could use a little cold weather here. I need a couple inches of frost to finish picking my corn. I picked a couple loads Thanksgiving day then I got to the wet spot and had to stop. Haven't had a chance to get back to it since, way too much rain, then a foot of snow kept the frost out during our last freeze up. I'm going to be picking corn in an open station tractor in late January. Luckily I don't have much to do.....I'm not the only one in this area with corn still standing though


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Snow melted, grass is green...this thaw keeps up and I will be cutting hay soon...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same here, I swear grass and wheat grew at least an inch the last two weeks under all of our snow.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Same here, I swear grass and wheat grew at least an inch the last two weeks under all of our snow.


It can happen and does. Sometimes I swear when the snow melts off in the spring our cover crops are inches taller than before it snowed. If the ground is still warm then you get a lot of snow the snow acts as an insulator and the frigid air never makes it to the ground.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Same here, I swear grass and wheat grew at least an inch the last two weeks under all of our snow.


Snow is an excellent insulator. Think of Eskimos and igloos. I'd rather have snow than cold temperatures. I think it's easier on the plants. And, hereabouts, snow is usually gone in 3-4 days.

Ralph


----------

